# Bow Rattler String Stop 2019



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Love my Bow Rattlers


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

First thing I order when I get a new bow


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Love my Bow Rattler on my Maitland Retribution VTR (got it in 2011). I need one for my Bowtech BT-X 28.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Roosclan I'm sure if you give Kirk a call he will get what you want out to you ASAP.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com


----------



## MSGLITT (Oct 23, 2017)

how much better are these than factory string stops


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

MSGLITT said:


> how much better are these than factory string stops


Depends on your bow. Better than a Bowtech, better than what was on my Maitland. They are standard equipment on New Breed bows, so I don't need to swap it out on my GX36. If it didn't have one, I would put one on.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdt302 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's pretty cool


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

《《《《《《《www.BowRattler.com 》》》》》》》


----------



## Jourdan (Sep 21, 2019)

Looks cool


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I have Bow Rattlers on all my bows.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

www.BowRattler.com

What to get when just ordinary just wont do.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

What length do you think I will need for my GX36?


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Roosclan according to the New Breed website the GX36 is a 7.25 Brace. But I would measure from the mounting hole to the string, that should get you the perfect length BowRattler.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, the riser is currently on the way to MO, so I don't have anything to measure. I didn't know if there was a typical length range that different sizes of Bow Rattlers fit so I could order one & have it ready to install when it gets back.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Www.BowRattler.com


----------

